# Cleveland looking to sign J.R. Smith?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53868/20080804/cleveland_making_a_play_for_jr_smith/

Thoughts?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be the best move available seemingly. He's as talented as Kobe offensively. Dumb as a sack of bricks defensively though. He's actually like a taller more talented version of Ricky Davis. Weirdly. But the only reason Ricky Davis didn't work here is because he thought he should be the man. Now that Lebron is established, JR shouldn't have those problems. He had no problem letting AI and Melo do their thing.

With his size and athleticism he has defensive potential, will be a great project for Mike Brown. Maybe he can become more like Stephen Jackson eventually?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I like this move. Let's see what will happen.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My guess is that he could pan out here if signed. If Mike Brown made Wally (who is not a good defender) at least try hard on defense, who says that the same can't be made with JR?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm sick of all these rumors: I want to see some results here because frankly I don't see a big move till close to the trade deadline
JR has a ton of potential and his numbners are actually good (good +/-, good PER, good defensive PER, only adjusted +/- ain't good) but like future said he's either looking to bomb a 3 or go for the big dunk. He doesn't seem to get the subtleties of the game or try to do things that help the team but don't necessarily get you the oohs and aahs. That being said he's supposed to be good buddies with Lebron so if he does come hopefully Lebron can provide him some stability out there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To be fair Sasha doesn't get the subtelties either, but when he is aggressive and playing well it helps us out a ton. JR Smith one would think, would play a lot like Sasha has, but with greater um...talent. It would be nice if we could get JR, keep Sasha, this Kinsey kid, and resign Delonte. and then package Damon with Wally and Varejao for a star big of the Josh Smith mode.

Pipe dream for sure, but this would be an awesome team makeover:

Gibson/West
Smith/Kinsey
Lebron/Pavs
Josh Smith/Joe Smith
Z/Ben Wallace/Dwayne Jones(or whoeever)

We'd have solid to good backups at every position, and real competition for the starting spots in the backcourt. There's also a lot of firepower there, so Lebron could be more of a playmaker than having to also score 30 a night.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

How can you have respect for a sports writer when he makes it sound like the Cavs have a shot because of expiring contracts ? The Nuggets gave up Camby for nothing. Why would they then take $5-8MM in additional contracts this year since they are already over the luxury cap ? That means they pay double on salaries over the cap. This is just plain stupid reporting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cager said:


> How can you have respect for a sports writer when he makes it sound like the Cavs have a shot because of expiring contracts ? The Nuggets gave up Camby for nothing. Why would they then take $5-8MM in additional contracts this year since they are already over the luxury cap ? That means they pay double on salaries over the cap. This is just plain stupid reporting.


I would imagine we'd have to take on some atrocious contract like Nene's or Martin's to make this work so that's where the expirings would work


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I would imagine we'd have to take on some atrocious contract like Nene's or Martin's to make this work so that's where the expirings would work


You are entirely correct from a technical standpoint. But why would the Cavs consider taking those terrible contracts just to be able to get JR Smith? A trade like thsat would definitely make LeBron want to leave. Now if JR was LeBron's best friend and he guaranteed he would stay then it would make some sense. However there is no way a wacko person like JR would be best friends with the man.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Cager said:


> You are entirely correct from a technical standpoint. But why would the Cavs consider taking those terrible contracts just to be able to get JR Smith? A trade like thsat would definitely make LeBron want to leave. Now if JR was LeBron's best friend and he guaranteed he would stay then it would make some sense. However there is no way a wacko person like JR would be best friends with the man.


bringing in jr smith would make the cavs a better team. lebron wants the cavs to be a better team. and maybe a change of scenery for one of those big contract guys would improve their play(though that would just be a bonus).

a lebron, smith, gibson, west rotation on the perimeter would be a pretty good one.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

if we were able to use up our expirings and/or lose someone like andy/sasha to get jr, I would be happy. I think JR represents alot of what the Cavs are crucially missing atm, including a pure offensive talent.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ben Wallace and Sasha for Kenyon Martin and JR?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm sick of all these rumors: I want to see some results here because frankly I don't see a big move till close to the trade deadline
> JR has a ton of potential and his numbners are actually good (good +/-, good PER, good defensive PER, only adjusted +/- ain't good) but like future said he's either looking to bomb a 3 or go for the big dunk. He doesn't seem to get the subtleties of the game or try to do things that help the team but don't necessarily get you the oohs and aahs. That being said he's supposed to be good buddies with Lebron so if he does come hopefully Lebron can provide him some stability out there


Yup. I want to see some results FERRY. 

I'd be a big fan of bringing JR Smith here though if we could keep Delonte. I like a Delonte/JR Smith/Lebron perimeter with Boobie off the bench..long term if Hickson pans out all the sudden you have a decent young squad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cager said:


> You are entirely correct from a technical standpoint. But why would the Cavs consider taking those terrible contracts just to be able to get JR Smith? A trade like thsat would definitely make LeBron want to leave. Now if JR was LeBron's best friend and he guaranteed he would stay then it would make some sense. However there is no way a wacko person like JR would be best friends with the man.


It's funny but Lebron and JR from all accounts ARE really good buddies LOL


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wally will have a hugh trade value in February, not now.

Wally for Baron Davis

Wally for Brad Miller

Miller at PF (Miller 7'0")
Z at C


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Wally will have a hugh trade value in February, not now.
> 
> Wally for Baron Davis
> 
> ...


There is a huge difference between Brad Miller and Baron Davis LOL...I'd def prefer the former


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Expirings have their highest value midseason, when teams are giving up and trying to rebuild for the future. If we got JR Smith and kept Wally's contract around, we could probably make due until then and make a big midseason deal.

I'd still be interested to see about going all-in for Josh Smith.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All you have to do is make the right offer and Denver won't match.It's hard to say how much he's looking for though.I figure that 4 million is the right number.Of course I don't think Smith is worth that,but there's not much left and he still has potential.


Really he's a very poor fit for Cleveland for a variety of reasons.Denver is the perfect situation for him because they let him fire away and they don't ask him to play smart ball or even pretend that he cares about guarding anyone.However he and Karl have irreconcilable differences.That's the reason you can be pretty sure that Denver isn't likely to match any offer that Smith would be willing to accept.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

you don't think jr smith is worth 4 mil a year?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> All you have to do is make the right offer and Denver won't match.It's hard to say how much he's looking for though.I figure that 4 million is the right number.Of course I don't think Smith is worth that,but there's not much left and he still has potential.
> 
> 
> Really he's a very poor fit for Cleveland for a variety of reasons.Denver is the perfect situation for him because they let him fire away and they don't ask him to play smart ball or even pretend that he cares about guarding anyone.However he and Karl have irreconcilable differences.That's the reason you can be pretty sure that Denver isn't likely to match any offer that Smith would be willing to accept.


He'd be allowed to fire away in Cleveland too. But Mike Brown would teach him defense. We need someone who is selfish out there. It keeps the defense honest on Lebron. Wally sort of does that, but he's not that good. Hughes was supposed to do that, but he was too passive and sucked as a jumpshooter. JR Smith would seem to be a really good fit to counterbalance the floor.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It would be the best move available seemingly. He's as talented as Kobe offensively. Dumb as a sack of bricks defensively though. He's actually like a taller more talented version of Ricky Davis. Weirdly. But the only reason Ricky Davis didn't work here is because he thought he should be the man. Now that Lebron is established, JR shouldn't have those problems. He had no problem letting AI and Melo do their thing.
> 
> With his size and athleticism he has defensive potential, will be a great project for Mike Brown. Maybe he can become more like Stephen Jackson eventually?


I would say he is as talented as James offensively before you mention Kobe. Get real man. No Gold Medal without Kobe. You know in HK here where no one watch Basketball but they always pick Kobe first as the main guy for USA for advertisment purposes. James ti be honest more of a Rich Mitchmond type interms of TV attention here in HK. God he sux! You are hot.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Unfortunally John, you are not in your prime.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

JR would be a decent enough fit for Cleveland, I mean what else is really left? He'd fill a hole, and he'd be a good enough shooter to either give LeBron a steady kick out when he's driving, or a nice distraction to keep the defenders honest.

Only problem is, he's not a good locker room guy. Also, I don't know if he's very coachable, so that whole "Mike Brown will teach him defense blah blah blah" seems to be very optimistic thinking IMO. As long as it doesn't take a ludicrous amount to get him, they might as well. He would be a nice improvement.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> Unfortunally John, you are not in your prime.


When I was in my prime, where were you?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

John said:


> When I was in my prime, where were you?


2/3 years ago.


----------

